# Experiences with Quebec Skilled Worker?



## TheConstantVariable (Jun 13, 2012)

Before I start, yes, I have used the Search function on this forum. 

Originally, I had ruled out the idea of Quebec Skilled Worker program because of the processing times and because I have no desire to settle in Quebec forever. But now that I've researched it a bit, I don't think you necessarily have to (?). *I have added up my points. I hit about 54, if I remember correctly, maybe 50.*

I think this would be the best option for me, considering:

- French degree (December 2012) - Level B2 or maybe higher (Will take DELF or TEF)
- Age 23, 24-25 at time of application for Certificat,
- 2 years experience in Customer Service role (Campus Recreation)
- 2 years as Medical Transcriptionist
- Current internship (2.5 months) with my local Chamber of Commerce
- Studied for 3 months in Saguenay, QC during the Fall of 2011. (Sept-early Dec) Lived with host family.
- No criminal record to speak of.
- Medical history: hydrocephalus and retinal detachment -- both are stable and I've been fine for some years with the hydro. Both retinas have been addressed and are very stable, have been for a couple of years.

How are the processing times for the Certificat and then PR? The website says 12-13 montsh for the Certificat, assuming I were to be accepted. I assume PR would take at least 8 months....

I am happy settling anywhere in Quebec, so long as there is need for me there. Montreal, Quebec City, Gatineau, don't care! I would just like to establish myself _somewhere_. I was thinking about pursuing BUNAC USA (12 month Working Holiday) in the meantime. Does anyone have experience going from this to QSW? 

I don't know if it's a viable option. I know that the best option is working here in the US while my application is processed. sounds more realistic, and it will proably be what I do.

Thanks for any help given. I feel like I write too many posts on here!


----------



## waqasjeral (Jan 29, 2012)

hi

could you direct me to some site where I can find the exact and latest Quebec Selection Criteria.

I wonder when I hit None for French both for me and my wife during Online Evaluation and still I meet selection criteria.

Thank you


----------



## TheConstantVariable (Jun 13, 2012)

waqasjeral said:


> hi
> 
> could you direct me to some site where I can find the exact and latest Quebec Selection Criteria.
> 
> ...


You'll just need to go to their website. I don't know if they have updated their requirements.


----------



## Mro (Apr 8, 2011)

Whats the average initial budget for a skilled worker? I'm from Mexico and embassy tells you need to have at least 3 months for living by yourself while looking for a job, but I actually ignore the cost of life, can you please tell?

Thanks everybody!!!!!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Skilled workers and professionals: Who can apply—Proof of funds for the proof of funds.
you can not apply for Skilled Worker at this time, maybe early 2013. So you will need a valid job offer.


----------



## helenew (Jan 31, 2012)

TheConstantVariable said:


> Before I start, yes, I have used the Search function on this forum.
> 
> Originally, I had ruled out the idea of Quebec Skilled Worker program because of the processing times and because I have no desire to settle in Quebec forever. But now that I've researched it a bit, I don't think you necessarily have to (?). *I have added up my points. I hit about 54, if I remember correctly, maybe 50.*
> 
> ...


It took me eight months to get my CSQ and nine months to then get PR. But that was under the old system where you sent applications to Canadian High Commissions/Embassies instead of the central office in Canada now...

And no, you don't have to settle forever in Quebec, although that's what they like/expect you to do. They give you Canadian PR so have no control over where you end up. You have to arrive in Quebec obviously, but there's not a lot they can do if you hop on the next flight to Toronto/Vancouver/where-ever!


----------



## kyliec (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi! be careful now applying under any category with Canada - they've basically freezed most of their new applications because they just can't keep up (i think it's cause britain got rid of their points based system and Canada is easier than Australia). so you should've received a confirmation by now.
I am Australian and NZ passport holder, currently residing in UK. I applied initially to the Hong kong office - as i had not reached min requirement of 1 year residency. I sent my application in February 2012. I received 2 days after their notice for changes in March that my application was underprocessing. They posted on their site changes, which are unfortunately only in french. it specifies the type of degree you need to be able to get a certain number of points. So for me it wasn't applicable, but if you apply now - it is!
In a lot of cases you need to have a number of years work experience to be able to qualify - but you have studied part in Quebec? that will definitely help. and if you're degree is in french - then even better
I ended up 4 points above the minimum and have since sent consistently my enrollments into french classes and a copy of my new french working holiday visa. I found it very easy to contact Hong Kong office via phone and email. I have no way of contacting french consulate (paris) other than posting them additional supporting documents. I did email them last year and the french office said it is taking them 6 months to process the CSQ. My change of immigration office went through in July - the HK office said it should not change my time (i.e. start over), so technically i should hear some any week now - however, Considering they have frozen new applications and changed certain requirements, i would expect a minimum of a year to get CSQ and if you are apply via Paris office it takes 12 months for the federal part and 11 months with the HK office. this information is available on the cic site and the CSQ information is on a separate site - however, i applied on my NZ passport and while living in scotland and neither country is present as having an application submitted - so no idea of timeframes. However, Australia is set at October 2010 - meaning any application prior to this is completed - which is pretty far behind. just checked and USA April 2011! so much better position
Overall my stats are:
26 years old
Bachelor in Business Admin and Masters in Applied Finance - both in english and both obtained while working full time
3 years professional project management experience (both australia and uk)
2 years professional business analysis experience
English - 9,9,7.5,7.5 - max points
French - absolutely none - however, Quebec has a stage whereby if you sit on the fence you will be invited to an interview, which is usually conducted in french. this is to determine your adaptability. Hence i have been sending my french enrolments and my intentions and now proof to reside in france to learn french
In terms of switching in Canada it is quite simple (i've read) - and you will probably finding it faster if you get sponsored (but depends if you want to be tied to that one employer). For me I am doing Europe until i get the nod for my visa. if it's a no - then i will do the same and go on the working holiday visa for australians
good luck! - a great website to see if you fall under the average timeframe is trackitt. people post exact dates for posting, receiving etc so you can track your application start to end and also see other USA people - for me it's hard, no aussies or kiwis seem to get this visa!


----------

